
Costa Rica boasts 99% renewable energy in 2015 - ingve
http://phys.org/news/2015-12-costa-rica-renewable-energy.html
======
trav4225
Interesting. Unfortunately most of their energy still falls outside the common
notion of "green energy" in the US:

"Three-quarters of Costa Rica's electricity is generated by hydroelectric
plants"

------
ciconia
Wonderful to finally see governments in different countries finally begin to
own up to this global problem, the biggest menace to the future of humanity
and indeed the planet.

